# Breeder in Oregon (or the NW)



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I've looked at the AMA breeders list for Oregon and Washington. There are 2 in Oregon and 5 in Washington listed. To me they are just names. Without someone who knows them personally or has done business with them I still don't know if I'd want one of their dogs. I have gone to local All Breed shows and talked to a couple of Maltese breeders, but they aren't on that list. There aren't "All Maltese" shows around my area. I would like to get to know a breeder before taking one of their dogs, so I want them close enough to visit more than just going to pick up a puppy. Does anyone have personal knowledge of a breeder within western Oregon or Washington? I don't want to show, I just want a good healthy pet with a good disposition and a breeder who stands behind their dogs. No "teacup" size. I prefer one too big for show, 7-8 lbs. would be good as an adult.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Sorry, I'm in the WRONG region of the country (Southeast) However, I know Carol Ann is from the Puget Sound area - maybe she'd be able to help you out?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Dee,
I don't know any of those breeders personally. I met a woman who bought a girl from Pamela Armstrong (Hi-Lite Maltese) and she was just the cutest little girl. The woman spoke very highly of Pamela and I could tell the puppy was of extremely high quality.

It sounds like you are doing everything right. There are lots of great breeders who are not AMA memebers. If you like the breeders you met at the shows, go visit their homes and take a look. I personally know some wonderful breeders who are not AMA members and others who are. I have also heard of some not so good ones that are AMA members. At the end of the day, you have to visit them, talk to them and judge for yourself.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Evergreen Maltese Club (WA) and Pacific Rim Maltese Club (OR) would be good resources.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Mar 12 2005, 04:49 PM
> *Evergreen Maltese Club (WA) and Pacific Rim Maltese Club (OR) would be good resources.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42668*


[/QUOTE]

I've contacted both Evergreen and Pacific Rim by email, haven't heard anything back from them.
I contacted Nedra Harris who has Villa Marsesca Maltese in Lebanon, OR. She said she only breeds dogs 5 1/2 lb. or less. She knows someone with a larger bitch she forwarded







my email to. This lady is in Colorado which is a long ways for me, but if she turns out to be one of the few breeding some larger Maltese I may have to eventually do business with her. That is if she checks out. It's Majesty Maltese in Boulder. Her name is Carrie Peterson. Does anyone know her? I have seen lots of ads for Maltese puppies on the net for Majesty Maltese. That usually is a bad sign......I've always thought.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I know Nedra and she is a wonderful woman. She loves and cares for her Maltese deeply and if she is close by to you, I would suggest that you wait for a litter from her where she may have one that is slightly larger side. I don't know Carrie but she makes a lot of beautiful websites for other breeders









If you are looking for something larger, have you considered the Coton De Tulear. I have heard they have very similiar personalities to Maltese and they look like Maltese too. Here is the breed standard: http://www.coton.ca/about/standard.htm


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes, I have been researching Cotons! I haven't actually seen one however. They look interesting but I think they are going to be too large. Around 12 lb. seem to be the usual size. We like being able to carry the furkid around sometimes, and Frosty is a little heavy to carry very long (at 10-11 lb.).

Nedra seems nice, but she was pretty emphatic about her dogs never being over 5 1/2 lb. I don't like seeing the breed turned into "teacup" dogs. If 5 1/2 is the largest and under 4 the usual, with 2 1/2 lb. not UNusual---that is just too delicate for us. I will keep in contact with her in case.

It seems like there are lots of breeders advertising really small Malts. It must be where the money is. Just my feelings, but to me that is a bad thing. I know the standard is under 7 lb., which is fine, but 2 1/2! Nope.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

We have to remember that the breed standard does state 4-6 lbs is preferred. I know there are many people capitalizing and breeding extremely small Maltese. It is really sad









I don't think any reputable breeders will breed for a tiny maltese on purpose. They may occasionally get a few that are under 4 lbs but I highly doubt they will get 2.5 lbs regularly. A 2.5 lbs maltese will never be bred by a reputable show breeder. They are looking for show maltese and a 2.5 lber is just a pet.

I know Nedra breeds for Maltese between 4-6 lbs. She may have a few under 4 lbs but that is not what she tries to breed for nor is 2.5 lbs the norm for her.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I got Jonas from Nedra in October. She is a wonderful woman and a caring breeder. She takes great care of her dogs. You couldn't go wrong with her.
I know that it is far away from you, but I got Quincy from Cindy Guarino at Silkess Maltese. She is in North Carolina, Quincy is absolutely gorgeous, (in my opinion!), with the best temperment, and grew larger at 8 pounds. I was in her home when I went to pick up Quincy, and she has all these elderly "ladies" running underfoot with Pampers on, they were in their teens, and one little doll was 16! They were all so cute, and you could tell they were greatly loved.
Quincymom


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I know when I was looking for a breeder I told everyone I knew that I was looking, even people in grocery store lines! Try calling local training clubs. I found a wonderful breeder through mine. I didn't know about her before but from what I have seen of her maltese they are just gorgeous. I am in Ohio and I went into Pennsylvania to get my little girl. Almost a 4 hour drive each way to visit with her before I brought her home. I owed my husband lots of lunches and dinners out for taking me. Just tell everyone you know that you are looking. Do lots of research. I did purchase that list on the "other site" and I couldn't find a breeder on it. My breeder is a small time breeder, she owns a few maltese that she shows and breeds from time to time. She is not on that list. She breeds to see if she can have another show quality maltese. The ones that she doesn't think are show quality she sells. My little Lacey is just gorgeous but she is too long for a show quality maltese. So what I am trying to tell you is to "put the word out." I told so many people I was looking that by the time I found Lacey people were just as excited about her as I was. I was getting daily emails from people wanting pictures and when I did get her I had to take her all over the place to introduce her. I work for a local county government so Lacey had LOTS of people to meet. Oh and just so you know when I did purchase that list the breeder in Tennessee was on it that had all of those maltese taken from her. I was going to drive from Northeast Ohio to Tennessee to see her. So glad I didn't.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes, that's why it's so scary to blindly except that a breeder is a good humane person and a honest business person just because they have a glossy ad in the best magazines and on the web, and are showing and have joined all the right clubs. Salinski in Tennesse was well known and a lot of people were showing dogs from her kennel.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Mar 12 2005, 01:34 PM
> *I don't know any of those breeders personally.  I met a woman who bought a girl from Pamela Armstrong (Hi-Lite Maltese) and she was just the cutest little girl.  The woman spoke very highly of Pamela and I could tell the puppy was of extremely high quality.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42616*


[/QUOTE]

We got Beastie from breeder Pamela Armstrong (Hi-Lite Maltese). She is an excellent breeder and is extremely knowledgeable. Our vet, who was featured in Dog Fancy's Maltese issue late last year, gets her Malts from Pam. Pam has been showing dogs for ages. She gives a 5-generation pedigree with the dog, and almost every one of her dogs' ancestors are finished champions. Her dogs have a lot of Marcris blood. She lives in Federal Way, WA (between Seattle and Tacoma). Don't count on too many visits, though - she's not much on visiting. She gives a lifetime guarantee on health. Also, you must sign an agreement to spay or neuter if you are not purchasing a show dog. Pam told me that her dogs are all show quality (even if sold as pets), but she doesn't show a lot at one time. We couldn't be happier with Beastie! If you want more info, let me know.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Carol,
Beastie sure is a cutie. I was at Woofstock which is a doggie party like event in Toronto - we have it every year. Last year, I was manning a booth for the rescue I work with and this woman came by with her Maltese. I had Sparkle with me that day. She instantly recognized she was from Marcris lines and I recognized that hers was too. It turned out her girl was from Pamela and she was so beautiful!

Pamela sounds like a wonderful breeder. The type we need more of!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I sent Pam Armstrong an email 3 days ago and haven't heard anything back. She doesn't seem to have a website. Those who have dealt with her.....want do you suggest?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

When I was looking, I found it was hard to find a larger Malt. I wanted one at least 7 pounds since Kallie is 9. I contacted all of the top tier breeders and all of their puppies were expected to mature to no more than 5, maybe 6 pounds. It is hard to find a Malt that is close to standard in appearance that is going to be larger.

However, Rhapsody Maltese (one of the very best) has a male sired by her Champion Thriller who she says should mature at 7-8. She's in Texas but if I were you, I'd contact her anyway!!! He is already 4 months old. Rhapsody Maltese - Puppies


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Mar 14 2005, 08:56 PM
> *Carol,
> Beastie sure is a cutie.  I was at Woofstock which is a doggie party like event in Toronto - we have it every year.  Last year, I was manning a booth for the rescue I work with and this woman came by with her Maltese.  I had Sparkle with me that day.  She instantly recognized she was from Marcris lines and I recognized that hers was too.  It turned out her girl was from Pamela and she was so beautiful!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks, CharmyPoo - Yes, she really is a great breeder! Beastie's bloodlines are half Marcris and half a good portion of Hi-Lite with a smattering of other champion lines. I feel like there is a good balance in that respect.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Mar 14 2005, 10:46 PM
> *I sent Pam Armstrong an email 3 days ago and haven't heard anything back.  She doesn't seem to have a website.  Those who have dealt with her.....want do you suggest?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43405*


[/QUOTE]

Frosty's Mom - Pam is great at breeding dogs, but not so much with emails. If you want her phone number, PM me. She does answer her phone. She is dealing with a family health issue at the moment and is out of the house a two or three times a week helping with that. She will also reply to your emails after a while.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Mar 14 2005, 01:09 PM
> *I got Jonas from Nedra in October. She is a wonderful woman and a caring breeder. She takes great care of her dogs. You couldn't go wrong with her.
> I know that it is far away from you, but I got Quincy from Cindy Guarino at Silkess Maltese. She is in North Carolina, Quincy is absolutely gorgeous, (in my opinion!), with the best temperment, and grew larger at 8 pounds.  I was in her home when I went to pick up Quincy, and she has all these elderly "ladies" running underfoot with Pampers on, they were in their teens, and one little doll was 16! They were all so cute, and you could tell they were greatly loved.
> Quincymom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43117*


[/QUOTE]

I live in North Carolina and know about Silkness Maltese. I'm glad to know that gorgeous Quincy came from there. 

Hopefully I won't be looking for another Maltese for a long, long time, but I know Cindy often has retired females available. I am such a believer in adopting adult animals that I think this would be the way I would go in the future. Although I believe in rescue, I know that most of the Maltese that come into rescue are probably from pet shops, puppy mills and backyard breeders as reputable breeders take their dogs back. Getting an adult from a reputable show breeder seems much safer.

Knowing what I do now about all the genetic diseases this breed is prone to, I don't think I would be brave enough to adopt another poorly bred Maltese after what I have been through with Lady. It's not just about the money, although that has been significant, but the potential for heartbreak. Lady will be ten this year which is a huge accomplishment (or miracle!) because of all her health problems, but living with a chronically ill dog is a roller coaster ride emotionally.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Mar 15 2005, 08:48 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in North Carolina and know about Silkness Maltese. I'm glad to know that gorgeous Quincy came from there. 

Hopefully I won't be looking for another Maltese for a long, long time, but I know Cindy often has retired females available. I am such a believer in adopting adult animals that I think this would be the way I would go in the future. Although I believe in rescue, I know that most of the Maltese that come into rescue are probably from pet shops, puppy mills and backyard breeders as reputable breeders take their dogs back. Getting an adult from a reputable show breeder seems much safer.

Knowing what I do now about all the genetic diseases this breed is prone to, I don't think I would be brave enough to adopt another poorly bred Maltese after what I have been through with Lady. It's not just about the money, although that has been significant, but the potential for heartbreak. Lady will be ten this year which is a huge accomplishment (or miracle!) because of all her health problems, but living with a chronically ill dog is a roller coaster ride emotionally.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43430
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just an FYI, Marj.... Rhapsody and Divine also have retirees available from time to time. 

And yes you are right about the emotional rollar coaster when having a chronically ill dog. I had that with my first Maltese, Rosebud, as many of you know, and I was in a constant state of anxiety about her. Having a forum like this, though, would have helped me immensely!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A constant state of anxiety is a good way to describe it. My heart is in my throat everyday when I come home from work when I open my front door, wondering if her blood sugar dropped too low from the insulin and she went into a coma or had cluster seizures (I lost my only other epileptic dog to cluster seizures. Even though I was home, we couldnt stop them and her brain "fried").

That is why I drag out my soapbox again and again here to try to warn people not to buy a puppy from a pet shop, puppy mill or backyard breeder. I wouldn't wish feeling like this 24/7 on anybody. 

Thing are much better now since I have learned to monitor her health myself (blood and urine testing) and we have figured out which medications we need to keep her on to keep all her diseases under control. This past year has been an amazingly good one! 

By getting an adult from a reputable breeder, hopefully it would be healthier than my Lady. 

I haven't had a puppy or kitten since my children were young. Once I started to adopt adults, I was hooked.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 15 2005, 12:13 PM
> *A constant state of anxiety is a good way to describe it. My heart is in my throat everyday when I come home from work when I open my front door, wondering if her blood sugar dropped too low from the insulin and she went into a coma or had cluster seizures (I lost my only other epileptic dog to cluster seizures. Even though I was home, we couldnt stop them and her brain "fried").
> 
> That is why I drag out my soapbox again and again here to try to warn people not to buy a puppy from a pet shop, puppy mill or backyard breeder. I wouldn't wish feeling like this 24/7 on anybody.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yes, I too know about living with a dog with health problems. My husband and I wanted a well bred puppy to raise (now we have two!), but I'm with you Marj, after these guys it will be an older adult retiree. I am getting too old to raise these hellions again! I came across this on one of my lists:
Home > News > Boston Globe > Opinion > Op-ed

ELISSA ELY
This dog's life
By Elissa Ely | March 5, 2005

HERE IS a love story.


We had a dog, just a dog. We loved him beyond tender phrases. When he died, our grief spread everywhere. Over time, it became gentler and more specific. We missed the smell of fur between his toes, the gentlemen's paw extended to friend and foe, his sighs of joy in sleep.

Two, three, four years passed. Specific memories faded, though not the sound of his sighs.

Another dog came our way. She was a retired show dog -- a piece of beautiful ceramics -- but past her prime, and no longer circuit quality. She had been owned many times. This might have left anyone full of doubt and suspicion. Instead, it left her a perfect lady: gracious, but without passion. Nothing stirred her well-bred waters. There was nothing personal in her. The tail wagged calmly and democratically for anyone. She followed us on leash without question, dutiful but disinterested. She never barked. She had been carefully but not intimately treated, and she coped with change by serene detachment.

We wondered how we could love a dog so subtly damaged, so empty, so without inward spark.

We took her home. She needed spaying immediately; an unfortunate but necessary beginning. Because she was older, the procedure was not minor. When we picked her up after the operation, she staggered and vomited, but followed us docilely. She did not really know who we were. She went where she was told. That was her nature.

The recovery was long; she had no particular reason to hurry toward health. The first night home, we slept on the floor next to her. She was confused and in pain, upended, but compliant. She accepted our care with dignity. She had always been well-cared for.

Slowly she regained strength and mobility. By then, we had grown to admire her uncomplaining nature. We loved this porcelain dog.

The affair, one-sided at first, began. We leaned down to gaze in her eyes and held hands with her paws. We made her name into a song. We praised her for a thousand silly things. We brought her everywhere.

She began to see that this was not a professional relationship -- it was personal. Signs of recognition were subtle at first: the democratic tail started to thump harder when we were around; the eyes lit up when she saw us; the perfectly formed head found its way under armpits at inconvenient moments; the well-maintained teeth -- which we had not noticed previously -- rinned. Then she was following us wherever we went, whether we meant to bring her or not. Her attachment was a force of nature. She was filling up and catching on fire.

With fullness also came its opposite. She moped in our absence. Her look was mournful -- though she never lodged formal complaint -- when we left in the morning. One night when we came home, she made a sound; a deep, primitive noise, straight from solar plexus. It was a groan of joy. It was the stuff of life.

Very recently the lump on her flank was biopsied. We had always known it was a fat pad. It was a tumor. Days later, she was in surgery for the second time. On the phone afterwards, the vet said the incision line was over a foot long.

We were waiting in the reception area to pick her up, almost a year to the day since the last time we waited to take her home. We had the bottles of antibiotics and pain pills, the suture care hand-out, follow-up appointments. The technician warned us that she looked like a mess, and that she would be dazed from the anesthesia. Before he disappeared behind a closed door to retrieve her, he added that she had been a perfect lady.

After a minute, she staggered through the door on leash. Her left side was raw, zipped shut with stitches. Rubber drains poked out of the flank. She shook her head to clear it. Then she lifted her nose and sniffed twice. With all the passion and fire you could ask for, she barreled unevenly across the room, straight to us.

The pathology will return soon: it will be the end of medical trouble, or the beginning. Cancer does not make choices for man or beast based on merit. But personally (and everything that matters comes down to the personal), we believe that she is too full of love now for death to have an early grip. She craves exactly what she has finally found. Why is this unrealistic? Love has brought her to life, and love will keep her alive.

Elissa Ely is a psychiatrist.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you for sharing that beautiful story. I especially loved the last few lines.

We believe that she is too full of love now for death to have an early grip. She craves exactly what she has finally found. Why is this unrealistic? Love has brought her to life, and love will keep her alive.

I am going to print that out and read it whenever I start worrying about my Lady.....


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

How Beautiful.Thank You.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That was a beautiful story!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Mar 15 2005, 01:50 PM
> *Yes, I too know about living with a dog with health problems. My husband and I wanted a well bred puppy to raise (now we have two!), but I'm with you Marj, after these guys it will be an older adult retiree. I am getting too old to raise these hellions again!  I came across this on one of my lists:
> Home > News > Boston Globe > Opinion > Op-ed
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I've heard Elissa Ely on NPR reading her essays. She is wonderful... I love her stories..... This one was especially poignant.


----------

